# Motivational Engineering Number???



## jayrok (May 25, 2002)

Does anyone have the number for Motivational Engineering? I can't seem to log on to their website. I need to get ahold of them to order some Koni bumps and Energy Suspension bushings. Thanks for any help.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

3106397320


----------



## jayrok (May 25, 2002)

James said:


> 3106397320


Thanks alot, James. I really appreciate it.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

no prob.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

James said:


> no prob.



The damn website is down again. I don't know when they will fix the problems with the server. Our new shop number is (310)639-7320n as James stated. E-mail is [email protected]


----------

